# Tivo Premiere $449 with lifetime service --- $150 off



## Wingershute (Oct 22, 2010)

http://www3.tivo.com/promo/fastforward-pls.html?WT.mc_id=EM6030


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Interesting fine print at the bottom.

"TiVo offers no-commitment monthly service pricing with purchase of a full-priced TiVo Premiere box, available by calling 877-921-3555."

Up at the top it says the regular price on the Premiere is $99.99

So does that mean you can get the Premiere for a hundred bucks and pay by the month, without being tied to a one or two year commitment?

Can you use the "antenna" promo code and get it at a hundred bucks plus $9.95 per month no commitment?

How much was the original full price of the Premiere anyway?


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

unitron said:


> Interesting fine print at the bottom.
> 
> "TiVo offers no-commitment monthly service pricing with purchase of a full-priced TiVo Premiere box, available by calling 877-921-3555."
> 
> ...


Regular price is the discounted price that comes with service, that is the norm for buying TiVo. Full price is whatever price TiVo offers the Premiere without subsidizing the cost by the subscription. This isn't a complicated concept but it is one that people like to try to circumvent and get a subsidized TiVo price without paying a subscription fee that allows TiVo to recoup the loss on the hardware. This is the way it has always been with TiVo.

I didn't call to see what the "full price" is but I believe it is about $300. I wish I could afford $450 today for a Premiere with lifetime, I think that is a great deal.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (Sep 19, 2011)

So this would be the cheapest way to get a TiVo with lifetime correct?


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Dr Strangelove said:


> So this would be the cheapest way to get a TiVo with lifetime correct?


Cheapest way to get a new TiVo Premiere with lifetime to the best of my knowledge. You can certainly find a used TiVo with lifetime for less.


----------



## Nihilator (Dec 30, 2001)

Chris Gerhard said:


> Cheapest way to get a new TiVo Premiere with lifetime to the best of my knowledge. You can certainly find a used TiVo with lifetime for less.


Yes, that's correct. I just (two days ago!) bought a factory-renewed Premiere through woot.com for $55 shipped, and my MSD gets me the Lifetime Sub for $399, so I'm apparently not saving anything over this deal ... and this deal gets you a brand new box. Dammit.

They're starting to clear out their inventory in preparation for the Elite.

--Nihilator


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

This would be great for a New TiVo Owner to get 2 TiVos w/lifetime and save $200 total on both Lifetimes,

Fingers crossed on some SW updates coming to the premier now...


----------



## Dr Strangelove (Sep 19, 2011)

I am switching to TIVO from Comcast DVR and will pull the trigger on one of these. One quick question, if I do a TIVO with lifetime and a second one monthly would that second unit go at 19.99 or 14.99?


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 13, 2009)

14.99


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Dr if what I post about the Lifetime is true, which I believe is. Then yes, it should be @ the MSD price of $14.99. I would wait 1 month before I purchased the second unit, to be sure .


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

Nihilator said:


> They're starting to clear out their inventory in preparation for the Elite.
> 
> --Nihilator


The Elite will replace the two tuner Premiere?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Nihilator said:


> They're starting to clear out their inventory in preparation for the Elite.


Umm, no. There is no reason to "clear out" inventory for the Elite - the Elite is a cable only product and doesn't replace either the Premiere or XL in any way.

However, it's _possible_ that there is a manufacturing refresh coming that replaces the 320GB hard drive with a 500GB one (I saw that spec on one of the PDF files), which would provide a reason to "clear out" inventory.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

jfh3 said:


> Umm, no. There is no reason to "clear out" inventory for the Elite - the Elite is a cable only product and doesn't replace either the Premiere or XL in any way.
> 
> However, it's _possible_ that there is a manufacturing refresh coming that replaces the 320GB hard drive with a 500GB one (I saw that spec on one of the PDF files), which would provide a reason to "clear out" inventory.


Yes this might be true. However I bet there is more people with access to only CBS,ABC,NBC and FOX or some of them, then people with say 20 station like ESPN so cable would be there option.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

jfh3 said:


> However, it's _possible_ that there is a manufacturing refresh coming that replaces the 320GB hard drive with a 500GB one (I saw that spec on one of the PDF files), which would provide a reason to "clear out" inventory.


It would make sense since the Q uses the 500gb drive so they would get better pricing on buying more 500gb drives.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

unitron said:


> Interesting fine print at the bottom.
> 
> "TiVo offers no-commitment monthly service pricing with purchase of a full-priced TiVo Premiere box, available by calling 877-921-3555."
> 
> ...


No, you can't pay $99 and get any of those deals without a commitment.

The "full-priced" Premieres are $299 for the base model and $499 for the XL. You have to purchase at those prices to be eligible for month-to-month pricing without an initial service commitment.

Not sure why anyone would want to do it, but it is an option.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (Sep 19, 2011)

Still not sure on lifetime versus monthly...seems like a good deal if your box lasts beyond 2yrs.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Dr Strangelove said:


> Still not sure on lifetime versus monthly...seems like a good deal if your box lasts beyond 2yrs.


 Most trouble with a TiVo is the hard drive, which can be fixed by yourself

I never went in a computer before and my first HD replacement was bought ready to go from Weaknees.com, second TiVo HD replacement was a Bare HD which I Imaged myself with Instant Cake. My third will be a Premier with Comets utility


----------



## Dr Strangelove (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm thinking of going the route of one of these with the lifetime and another form amazon at $80 with 14.99 pricing. Just seems crazy to drop $1k on TV up front.


----------



## premiereman (Aug 18, 2011)

Dr Strangelove said:


> I'm thinking of going the route of one of these with the lifetime and another form amazon at $80 with 14.99 pricing. Just seems crazy to drop $1k on TV up front.


Those were my exact thoughts before I opted for 2 Premiere units with lifetime. But if you do the math, 2 DVR cable boxes would cost you at least $30 a month if not more to rent per month from your cable company. You still have to pay $6 a month for the CableCards w/ TiVo so assume you'd save around $25 a month. Thus, you would break even after 2-3 years. In the long run, it does make financial sense... especially since these units have great resale value. You won't recoup anything if you are on the monthly plan and would only be getting the added benefits of the TiVo interface/services as opposed to your Cable Company's DVR/cable box units.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I find it interesting that this deal adds $38.70 in tax for a sale to Arizona, for a total of $488.69, apparently no MSD applied.

Yet, if I choose to pay the $99 + $399MSD it only adds $8.60 in tax for a total of $508.58.

So TiVo is applying 8.6% tax on the combined $449.00 price on this deal.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> I find it interesting that this deal adds $38.70 in tax for a sale to Arizona, for a total of $488.69, apparently no MSD applied.
> 
> Yet, if I choose to pay the $99 + $399MSD it only adds $8.60 in tax for a total of $508.58.
> 
> So TiVo is applying 8.6% tax on the combined $449.00 price on this deal.


Is it possible in AZ that service plans aren't taxable, but requiring the purchase of lifetime with the box for the promotion makes it a part of the box cost?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

socrplyr said:


> Is it possible in AZ that service plans aren't taxable, but requiring the purchase of lifetime with the box for the promotion makes it a part of the box cost?


Don't know.... curious what others are seeing as tax on this promo.

My first Lifetime service was not taxed.
I purchased the actual Premiere from J&R Music through Amazon tax free.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Dr Strangelove said:


> Still not sure on lifetime versus monthly...seems like a good deal if your box lasts beyond 2yrs.


If you ignore the difference in resale value of the TiVo, it does take 2 or 3 years to recoup the lifetime investment. The resale value means anything other than lifetime is stupid in my opinion. A TiVo without lifetime is worth very little but with lifetime is usually worth about $300 to $350. In three years, you can continue to use the lifetime TiVo without fees or sell it while the monthly TiVo has cost a lot and has little value and will still require a fee or lifetime purchase to continue to use it.


----------



## travisc77 (May 26, 2005)

I've been thinking of replacing one of my two S3's, maybe you guys can help me decide if this makes sense. I currently have:

Premiere - $12.95/mo (no contract)
S3 - $6.95/mo (no contract)
S3 - $6.95/mo (no contract)

I assume if I get this deal with a Premiere with lifetime, it would be as follows:

Premeire - Lifetime
Premeire - $9.95/mo
S3 - $6.95/mo

Cost $449 (no tax in LA), monthly savings $9.95 or 45 month payback. Does this right? I suspect they would not let me get the $6.95 on the current premeire. This is all a bit confusing, I may just get this deal because is a decent deal and I would finally have a Tivo on Lifetime and not worry bout changing plans.

Travis


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

travisc77 said:


> I've been thinking of replacing one of my two S3's, maybe you guys can help me decide if this makes sense. I currently have:
> 
> Premiere - $12.95/mo (no contract)
> S3 - $6.95/mo (no contract)
> ...


We have no idea if a Premiere purchased with this deal is going to qualify as a full priced sub and thus be a qualifying sub for MSD or not.

I am guessing it will not be an that you will have to continue to pay $12.95 on your existing Premiere.

I would call TiVo and ask. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice, that deal is cheaper than lifetime service will cost me in December when my 1 year is up. Interesting...

Maybe I should take advantage of this, even though I already have another box.


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

h2oskierc said:


> Nice, that deal is cheaper than lifetime service will cost me in December when my 1 year is up. Interesting...
> 
> Maybe I should take advantage of this, even though I already have another box.


You can switch to lifetime at any time even if you're in commitment.


----------



## premiereman (Aug 18, 2011)

travisc77 said:


> I've been thinking of replacing one of my two S3's, maybe you guys can help me decide if this makes sense. I currently have:
> 
> Premiere - $12.95/mo (no contract)
> S3 - $6.95/mo (no contract)
> ...


I highly recommend you call and go through TiVo for that Premiere lifetime purchase. A lot of folks have been getting offered $99 lifetime on their S3 units when moving to a Premiere. So essentially, you could get lifetime on all 3 units for the one cost of $650! It's definitely worth a shot. :up:


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

premiereman said:


> I highly recommend you call and go through TiVo for that Premiere lifetime purchase. A lot of folks have been getting offered $99 lifetime on their S3 units when moving to a Premiere. So essentially, you could get lifetime on all 3 units for the one cost of $650! It's definitely worth a shot. :up:


He should definitely get cheap lifetime on any unit he's going to retire to up the resale value.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

MC Hammer said:


> You can switch to lifetime at any time even if you're in commitment.


 You can, but the switch doesn't take place until the commitment is over. I have tried.

Something tells me that the wife will not agree that I need another Tivo box for $450 though.


----------



## travisc77 (May 26, 2005)

travisc77 said:


> I've been thinking of replacing one of my two S3's, maybe you guys can help me decide if this makes sense. I currently have:
> 
> Premiere - $12.95/mo (no contract)
> S3 - $6.95/mo (no contract)
> ...


OK, just got off the phone with Tivo and got the $449 Premiere and also got $99 lifetime on one of the S3's. He said he could not do two $99 lifetime's, only one per Premiere purchased. But he confirmed I could not use the new Premiere to replace the $12.95. If I did, my other $6.95 would go to $12.95, all very confusing. So now I have:

Premiere - $12.95
S3 - $6.95
Premiere - Lifetime
S3 - Lifetime

He indicated that maybe I go ahead and do the same deal again and just replace the other Premiere with the new one. That way no monthly charges at all and four lifetime Tivo's or sell the fourth. I may do this, but I have upgraded my current Premiere's HDD (can I just swap HDD's in Premiere's?).

Travis


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

travisc77 said:


> OK, just got off the phone with Tivo and got the $449 Premiere and also got $99 lifetime on one of the S3's.


What did you say to them to get them to get the $99 lifetime on the S3? They keep telling me there is no way to get a lifetime on my S3 for $99, even if I purchase a new Premiere.


----------



## travisc77 (May 26, 2005)

Resist said:


> What did you say to them to get them to get the $99 lifetime on the S3? They keep telling me there is no way to get a lifetime on my S3 for $99, even if I purchase a new Premiere.


I actually told them I heard that some subscribers were getting the $99 lifetime deal and asked how it worked. He said that is a current promotion for existing customers, but only for those who purchase a Premiere with Lifetime. He did say something about being a longstanding customer and indicated thats why I still have the $6.95 MSD on two units, sounds a bit like a little BS.

I still may do the same deal again, but jeez, almost $1100 for Tivo out of the blue... crazy.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

travisc77 said:


> I actually told them I heard that some subscribers were getting the $99 lifetime deal and asked how it worked.


I asked the same thing of two Tivo reps and both said there are no special $99 lifetime deals. And I still haven't gotten an email about the Premiere with lifetime deal, I had to get the link from someone else. Tivo even has my correct email address. I wish they would get their act together!


----------



## t1voproof (Feb 6, 2010)

CoxInPHX said:


> I find it interesting that this deal adds $38.70 in tax for a sale to Arizona, for a total of $488.69, apparently no MSD applied.
> 
> Yet, if I choose to pay the $99 + $399MSD it only adds $8.60 in tax for a total of $508.58.
> 
> So TiVo is applying 8.6% tax on the combined $449.00 price on this deal.


I put the deal in the cart and tax comes up as $32.74 (7.275% in Minnesota)


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Resist said:


> What did you say to them to get them to get the $99 lifetime on the S3? They keep telling me there is no way to get a lifetime on my S3 for $99, even if I purchase a new Premiere.


Take a look at this post:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8685238#post8685238

and for that matter the entire thread it's in.

I wonder if TiVo realizes that making us play CSR roulette just gives the impression that they're going to screw us if we don't take active steps to avoid it.


----------



## travisc77 (May 26, 2005)

unitron said:


> I wonder if TiVo realizes that making us play CSR roulette just gives the impression that they're going to screw us if we don't take active steps to avoid it.


I totally agree. I hate all of this confusion with regards to pricing/etc.

Now I'm considering calling back getting another Premiere and Lifetime the other S3. The only thing holding me back is Tivo and their squirly direction. My luck I would finally have lifetime on all Tivo's, then they would get out of the retail market before I get my pay-back.


----------



## jonglee (Dec 16, 2002)

I just took advantage of this offer which ends TODAY. Free shipping and ~$40 sales tax for Washington state.
Did a chat session with a tivo rep and upgrading from a 4 year old TivoHD, being able to use my existing M-card (although needing to call Comcast to pair with the new device) and ability to transfer my existing shows from my TivoHD while maintaining the existing lifetime service so that I can try to ebay it for around $250, it was a no brainer for me. Also, the ipad app control was a nice plus.
Thanks for all the good info on this thread to make a quick decision.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (Sep 19, 2011)

Well I just said "screw it" and bought two lifetime Premiers instead of messing with the monthly deal. Now here is to hoping Tivo stays in business long enough to help me recover my investment.


----------



## 5tudent (Sep 22, 2011)

This deal would be great in December so I could give one to Mom for Christmas. If purchased now, several months of warranty coverage will be gone by Christmas.

Does anyone have an idea about how frequently Tivo offers a good deal like this one? Thank you for your advice!


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

5tudent said:


> This deal would be great in December so I could give one to Mom for Christmas. If purchased now, several months of warranty coverage will be gone by Christmas.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea about how frequently Tivo offers a good deal like this one? Thank you for your advice!


This is the first time this deal has been offered and in my opinion the best general Offer on the Premiere to date. But it really isn't that great of a deal for those who qualify for MSD as you can normally find a Premiere somewhere for around $70 and MSD lifetime is $399, but for those who do not qualify for MSD this is a great deal. In the past they have tried free units with 2 yr commitments and the $20/mo service.

Good Luck,


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Dr Strangelove said:


> Well I just said "screw it" and bought two lifetime Premiers instead of messing with the monthly deal. Now here is to hoping Tivo stays in business long enough to help me recover my investment.


Lifetime is the only way I will buy service - and yes it does make you more concerned about TiVo doing well and being around for a long time


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

unitron said:


> Take a look at this post:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8685238#post8685238
> 
> ...


Please don't post the same thing in multiple threads. As I pointed out in my reply to your post in the other thread, Tivo is NOT making people play CSR roulette.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

5tudent said:


> This deal would be great in December so I could give one to Mom for Christmas. If purchased now, several months of warranty coverage will be gone by Christmas.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea about how frequently Tivo offers a good deal like this one? Thank you for your advice!


There is generally a holiday (November to January) special, but, if you are new to Tivo, this is about as good a deal as there has been in a long time.

I wouldn't worry too much about the few months of warranty - the most likely thing to require warranty repair is the hard drive and that can be easily done by most people. (Use an American Express card or some other card that doubles the manufacturer's warranty and get those months back).


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jfh3 said:


> Please don't post the same thing in multiple threads. As I pointed out in my reply to your post in the other thread, Tivo is NOT making people play CSR roulette.


Replying to two different people in two different threads.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

I just took advantage of this deal. Like others in the thread have mentioned its not that great a deal for subscriber's like me who qualify for the MSD. What sold me was the ability to upgrade my TiVo HD to lifetime for $99 which was given to me after the Premiere purchase went through. There is some sort of criteria in their computer system to qualify for the $99 because he did note that I've been paying $6.95 / month for my TiVo HD since 2007. Its interesting that TiVo charges sales tax in states outside of CA. This seems a little odd since TiVo doesn't have a Brick & Mortar presence in my state (FL).


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

sbiller said:


> Its interesting that TiVo charges sales tax in states outside of CA. This seems a little odd since TiVo doesn't have a Brick & Mortar presence in my state (FL).


It is due to the presence of the local dial-up numbers for the series 1 and 2 from what I remember.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> It is due to the presence of the local dial-up numbers for the series 1 and 2 from what I remember.


Wow. Interesting info. Thanks. I guess once you start paying state sales tax it never ends!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

sbiller said:


> Wow. Interesting info. Thanks. I guess once you start paying state sales tax it never ends!


At least they don't charge it on the monthly subscription fee yet.

Well, NC doesn't. YMMV.


----------



## zzmnlq01 (Sep 21, 2011)

If I by a Premier XL from amazon or B&H photo what does a lifetime service plan cost for it when purchased seperately this way?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

zzmnlq01 said:


> If I by a Premier XL from amazon or B&H photo what does a lifetime service plan cost for it when purchased seperately this way?


Probably the usual $499.99


----------



## dreamwish (Sep 20, 2006)

zzmnlq01 said:


> If I by a Premier XL from amazon or B&H photo what does a lifetime service plan cost for it when purchased seperately this way?


If I'm understanding correctly what you're asking, I believe the usual lifetime subscription is $499, and if you have another TiVo, you would qualify for the MSD discount lifetime price of $399. See:

https://www3.tivo.com/store/premiere.do
http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/policies/tivomultiservicediscountagreement.html


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

So I couldn't take it anymore and called Tivo about getting the $450 Lifetime Premiere and upgrading my Series 3 OLED to Lifetime for $99. The rep acted like the $99 Lifetime deal was a secret but gave it to me when I told him I wasn't interested in the Premiere unless I got this deal.

I hope I made the right decision because $572.24 for the end total with tax, is nothing to sneeze at in this economy.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Resist said:


> So I couldn't take it anymore and called Tivo about getting the $450 Lifetime Premiere and upgrading my Series 3 OLED to Lifetime for $99. The rep acted like the $99 Lifetime deal was a secret but gave it to me when I told him I wasn't interested in the Premiere unless I got this deal.
> 
> I hope I made the right decision because $572.24 for the end total with tax, is nothing to sneeze at in this economy.


So you managed to get the $99 Lifetime deal on an original Series 3 (TCD648xxx) and not an HD?

And yes, $100 here and $100 there, and pretty soon you're talking real money.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

unitron said:


> So you managed to get the $99 Lifetime deal on an original Series 3 (TCD648xxx) and not an HD?
> 
> And yes, $100 here and $100 there, and pretty soon you're talking real money.


Yes I got the Lifetime for the original Series 3 with the OLED display for $99.

More like $100 here and $473 (with tax) there, very real money to me.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Resist said:


> Yes I got the Lifetime for the original Series 3 with the OLED display for $99.
> 
> More like $100 here and $473 (with tax) there, very real money to me.


Now we need to see if TiVo will do $99 Lifetime on S2s.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

unitron said:


> Now we need to see if TiVo will do $99 Lifetime on S2s.


You'd really want to spend that much money on an older Series 2 box?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

unitron said:


> Now we need to see if TiVo will do $99 Lifetime on S2s.


Check eBay or Craigslist - I'll bet you can find a LT Series 2 for even less.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Resist said:


> You'd really want to spend that much money on an older Series 2 box?


Only on a double tuner, of which I already have 2 slaving away.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jfh3 said:


> Check eBay or Craigslist - I'll bet you can find a LT Series 2 for even less.


On my local Craigslist, not a prayer. What's a curb alert in Raleigh is $25 to $50 in Greenville or Wilmington, and $100 here.

I'm only interested in Lifetimed S2 DTs, of which I have 2, and I'd just as soon lifetime them as have to transfer 2TB of shows from one and 1TB from the other. I've already got one parts machine.

A couple of months ago a guy in DC had an S2 DT with PLS and was only asking $25, but I couldn't talk him into mailing to NC, and the local who beat me out on it wound up paying a little more.

But that was an anomoly.

Otherwise the cheapest I've seen an S2 DT with PLS is in the $150-$200 range, and that's before the +$20 to mail it to me.

As for eBay, I quit using it years ago.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

unitron said:


> Otherwise the cheapest I've seen an S2 DT with PLS is in the $150-$200 range, and that's before the +$20 to mail it to me.


That price range seems really high for a standard definition Series 2 Tivo.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Resist said:


> That price range seems really high for a standard definition Series 2 Tivo.


That's because it's

A. A dual tuner model, not the single tuner

B. Lifetimed


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

unitron said:


> That's because it's
> 
> A. A dual tuner model, not the single tuner
> 
> B. Lifetimed


I already understood that. Again it's still a high price for a standard def only DVR with old technology.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Resist said:


> I already understood that. Again it's still a high price for a standard def only DVR with old technology.


And when I change the channel the channel changes. Every satellite receiver and digital cable box I've ever encountered sits there and thinks about it for a while first.

I search Craigslist sites across the country, so I've some idea of the going rates for the various models.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

unitron said:


> And when I change the channel the channel changes. Every satellite receiver and digital cable box I've ever encountered sits there and thinks about it for a while first.


Interesting, because my older OLED Series 3 HiDef Tivo changes channels just fine. Haven't had that issue with our other TivoHD and don't expect the issue on our new Premiere when it arrives.

My very old Series 2 used to be rather quick with channel changes, but since using it OTA and requiring a digital converter box, things have slowed down a bit.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Resist said:


> Interesting, because my older OLED Series 3 HiDef Tivo changes channels just fine. Haven't had that issue with our other TivoHD and don't expect the issue on our new Premiere when it arrives.
> 
> My very old Series 2 used to be rather quick with channel changes, but since using it OTA and requiring a digital converter box, things have slowed down a bit.


I said satellite receiver and digital cable box. I didn't say TiVo.

Although if post Series 2 TiVos change digital channels as quickly as analog equipment changes analog channels, then good for them.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

If TiVo can offer this deal more frequently, I think the company will gain a lot of subscribers, it is a great deal in my opinion. I didn't have $450 this time to spend but would have definitely added a Premiere if I had it. Of course I don't know if TiVo can operate profitably by selling the product at this price but that is a different issue.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Chris Gerhard said:


> If TiVo can offer this deal more frequently, I think the company will gain a lot of subscribers, it is a great deal in my opinion. I didn't have $450 this time to spend but would have definitely added a Premiere if I had it. Of course I don't know if TiVo can operate profitably by selling the product at this price but that is a different issue.


They regularly "sell" near this price all the time. Customers just can't buy at it. What I mean is, I bet the Premiere boxes sell to retailers for near $50 and lifetime for returning subs is $400. That would mean Tivo winds up with $450 in their pocket. With their marginal costs, they shouldn't be losing any money. However, they probably aren't gaining a whole lot either.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

My new Tivo Premiere arrived today! I am impressed with how much smaller the tivo packing box is, as well as how much smaller and lighter the Tivo box itself is. I noticed it has a smaller fan than my older Series 3 does, hope that isn't a negative. I am disappointed that the Premiere doesn't include a component cable yet they included a composite cable. Probably makes sense because older TV's would have composite but not component inputs. And yes I understand HDMI is the standard now, unfortunately my main TV doesn't support HDMI.


----------



## Wiggum (Jun 11, 2004)

I got my Tivo a few days ago and finally had it setup tonight. I LOVE it. I had two of the Scientific Atlanta boxes DVR's put in the other two rooms and they just look so dated. 

Is there a quick more direct way to get to your recorded shows. I didn't see it on the remote. Hopefully I just missed it or something.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Just hit the TiVo button twice. There is a shortcut I believe but I always just use the TiVo button.


----------

